# First Year Owner here



## Mikesnowremoval (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, The name is mike. I have decided to go on my own this year and start my own plow business. I have worked for the last 7 years for a larger company but wanted to run my own. So here I am, just picked up a truck and plow and im ready to hit the ground running this season. I have already secured a rather large contract which includes about 100 houses. I am just looking for any tips or advice you guys can give me about starting out on my own. Thanks


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

One truck and a plow, and about 100 houses? I'm gonna suggest a back up plan.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

A single contract, for 100 houses ? Subbing for someone else ?

Just curious


----------



## Mikesnowremoval (Oct 21, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;2041114 said:


> A single contract, for 100 houses ? Subbing for someone else ?
> 
> Just curious


Yes I am subbing for a larger company


----------



## Mikesnowremoval (Oct 21, 2015)

Sawboy;2041110 said:



> One truck and a plow, and about 100 houses? I'm gonna suggest a back up plan.


I do have a back up truck available to me if needed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sawboy;2041110 said:


> One truck and a plow, and about 100 houses? I'm gonna suggest a back up plan.


EMT on site?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Besides a back up rig look into a back blade / pull plow.
hope it's a tight route and not much shoveling unless you have a shovel guy/crew.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope they are small driveways on a tight route with no shoveling.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What is your estimated time for your route, start to finish?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave;2041301 said:


> What is your estimated time for your route, start to finish?


5 an hour is 20hrs for one round, doesn't leave any down time when it's a all day or multi day storm.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2041306 said:


> 5 an hour is 20hrs for one round, doesn't leave any down time when it's a all day or multi day storm.


Put the other truck on your going to need it. Your committed to the 100 drives. Cut it down to 10 hours. That's a good days work in a plow truck. Even a camel stops for water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

100 houses in 1 neighborhood, a few hours worth of work, unless they're all more than a couple hundred feet long.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2041416 said:


> 100 houses in 1 neighborhood, a few hours worth of work, unless they're all more than a couple hundred feet long.


If you're only on each property for 5 minutes and there is zero travel time, thats still over 8 hours


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2041416 said:


> 100 houses in 1 neighborhood, a few hours worth of work, unless they're all more than a couple hundred feet long.


When properly equipped, a scenario like what you descried screams for a tractor and inverted blower or Back Blade on a pickup with a plow at a minimum.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't comment on how long it would take based on residential experience but seems to me 100 drives would take A LONG time even if they were all next to each other. I would recommend a spare 4L80 on the shelf waiting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2041429 said:


> When properly equipped, a scenario like what you descried screams for a tractor and inverted blower or Back Blade on a pickup with a plow at a minimum.


I don't own a inverted blower or ran one. I have watched some videos of them in action. For residential drive they appear to be what I would want. Worthy investment. I do have a daniels back blade never impressed me much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2041437 said:


> I don't own a inverted blower or ran one. I have watched some videos of them in action. For residential drive they appear to be what I would want. Worthy investment. I do have a daniels back blade never impressed me much.


I watched some too, I am now a blower expert.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok Fellas...Let's get back on track

Fred..100 houses in the same neighborhood is Very doable with the right equipment..Check out an Ebling..Plenty of videos out there..Tractor Blower combo would be perfect but that's a big investment..Ebling with a powerplow on the right truck will knock those out no problem


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Seems the word of the week is backplow. 

Start at 10pm, finish at 6am. Tell them to park the vehicles in the garage or on the grass. Also tell em on garbage days wait till your done to put the cans out. Suspend newspaper delivery on snow nights.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

time for those disrupting the thread to move along

thanks :waving:


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

You've added a member to your fan club I see Mark.

And just to clarify here, I'm not saying that this many driveways can't be done.... I'm saying it would be a stretch to do them all with the equipment he mentioned, unless they are small and on top of each other.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5;2041476 said:


> Ok Fellas...Let's get back on track
> 
> Fred..100 houses in the same neighborhood is Very doable with the right equipment..Check out an Ebling..Plenty of videos out there..Tractor Blower combo would be perfect but that's a big investment..Ebling with a powerplow on the right truck will knock those out no problem


I never said it wasn't doable. I simply liked Buffs comment on the inverted blower. The tractor blower would be worthless to me I don't do drives. I have a airport snow blower. I just seen a guy go through them driveways like nothing with tractor and blower. The ebling was cool and would work. Looks similar to my daniels.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2041429 said:


> When properly equipped, a scenario like what you descried screams for a tractor and inverted blower or Back Blade on a pickup with a plow at a minimum.


Just curious..

What does an inverted blower do to Frozen newspapers, potted plants, or other obstacles in it's path ???

Anyone ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge;2041789 said:


> Just curious..
> 
> What does an inverted blower do to Frozen newspapers, potted plants, or other obstacles in it's path ???
> 
> Anyone ?


Facebook says it turns them into mulch.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

On an unrelated note, what makes an inverted blower an inverted blower? What's the difference between an inverted blower and a blower, if there is one? What's inverted?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's the opposite of perverted.

Or extroverted.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;2041789 said:


> Just curious..
> 
> What does an inverted blower do to Frozen newspapers, potted plants, or other obstacles in it's path ???
> 
> Anyone ?


What would a plow truck do as well as the blower. The same thing destroy them, If I could see these obstacles i would pass them by.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

JimMarshall;2041804 said:


> On an unrelated note, what makes an inverted blower an inverted blower? What's the difference between an inverted blower and a blower, if there is one? What's inverted?


Think regular snowblower, but the part of the blower that attaches to the tractor is in front of the auger...


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

cbservicesllc;2041862 said:


> Think regular snowblower, but the part of the blower that attaches to the tractor is in front of the auger...


So you mean the auger opens towards the tractor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2041895 said:


> So you mean the auger opens towards the tractor?


Correct, the blower is pulled into the snow instead of pushed.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2041924 said:


> Correct, the blower is pulled into the snow instead of pushed.


I see you run one. What is the minimum size for an Ag Tractor to run one of these and a pusher?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok fellas, let's get back on track!

Op, what kind of resources do have?


----------



## Mikesnowremoval (Oct 21, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2042481 said:


> Ok fellas, let's get back on track!
> 
> Op, what kind of resources do have?


I have 2 plow trucks at my disposal, I have an extra driver if needed, 2 shovel guys on call, we also have 2 snowblowers if needed. One is a 24" the other a 36"

the route is 50 miles from start to finish. 60 houses in one section 40 in another. sections are 4 miles apart.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Personally I would put one truck in each section, each with a shoveler and blower. Get it done in half the time. (if it would still work out to be profitable)


----------



## Mikesnowremoval (Oct 21, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2042599 said:


> Personally I would put one truck in each section, each with a shoveler and blower. Get it done in half the time. (if it would still work out to be profitable)


Good point I think I will give it a try on the first storm and see the numbers afterward to see if it's more cost efficient. Also some were talking about a back blade for the truck. Do you think that would be worth it??


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mikesnowremoval;2042616 said:


> Good point I think I will give it a try on the first storm and see the numbers afterward to see if it's more cost efficient. Also some were talking about a back blade for the truck. Do you think that would be worth it??


I've never used one, but from what I hear they are a worthwhile investmebt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2042466 said:


> I see you run one. What is the minimum size for an Ag Tractor to run one of these and a pusher?


Personally, I wouldn't go under 100 HP. That gives me 85 at the PTO. That's with a 92" blower.

I know others run less and it works, but I'm sticking with more HP is better.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2042647 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go under 100 HP. That gives me 85 at the PTO. That's with a 92" blower.
> 
> I know others run less and it works, but I'm sticking with more HP is better.


What model is that Deere you are running? And what do you do with it in the summer months


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

5101e

Brush hogging


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mikesnowremoval;2042616 said:


> Good point I think I will give it a try on the first storm and see the numbers afterward to see if it's more cost efficient. Also some were talking about a back blade for the truck. Do you think that would be worth it??


Just realize that even doing this, if you average 10min per driveway on the 60 house part, its 10 hours to finish with NO issues. Imagine that during a big storm when its falling an inch an hour. The last houses you get to will have 10"+ if your trigger is 2". Depending on how long you think the average time per driveway is, and how long you want routes to take, it may be worthwhile to split the 60 driveway area between two trucks too. (So a total of three trucks)

A big thing to consider with that many driveways (in my mind) would be making sure I can service my customers in a timely manner when the storm is over. Lets say your final push starts 2 hours before the storm ends and only an inch falls in that two hours, those last people you hit still won't be serviced for 10 hours.


----------

